# Eure Top Method Feeder Futter



## fischbär (24. Februar 2017)

Grundfutter gibt es viel, aber wenig taugt zum Method Feedern richtig gut. Entweder pappt es nicht genug, oder es pappt zu stark.
Von daher wollte ich mal fragen, was Euer Favorit ganz konkret it. In meinem Fall das Zeug hier:
http://www.angelsport.de/bait-tech-big-carp-method-mix-sweet-coconut_0143728.html

Man kann es gut mit Semmelbrösel mischen (wie in der einen Bewertung auch beschrieben), bis 1:2 verliert es auch seine exzellenten Eigenschaften nicht / kaum. Vor allem aber fängt es völlig krank. Ich habe viel rumexperimentiert, aber nie ist eine eigene Mischung an das Zeug rangekommen. Keine Ahnung ob die da Crack rein getan haben :q
Eine Anmerkung noch, ich angle viel im Fließwasser.

Aber wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Was nehmt ihr? Nimmt vielleicht jemand Pellets?


----------



## ELSkeletto (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Ich habe aktuell 2 Sorten Mothod Pellets und 3 Sorten Futter die ich nach und nach testen will!Fange diese Saison erst an mit der Method zu Angel!Morgen geht es los und dann teste ich mal die Pelletbombe!!!
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder

Dafür nehme ich allerdings normale Forellenpeletts hoffe das es damit klappt


----------



## allround87 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Norbert Bleisteiner Hausmarke. Vier method mixe zur Auswahl: green, brown, red, black. Alles super Mischungen. Werden von mir noch mit Aromen und 2mm Pellets verfeinert und es kann losgehen. Über die Wasserzugabe lässt sich die Bindung sehr gut Still-oder Fließgewässern anpassen.


----------



## Rxlxhx (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Timarm**,was ich dann (u.a. Taubenscheixxe) noch ein wenig modifiziere. Ansonsten werden alte Brötchen getrocknet und später als Grundstoff für Futter vermahlen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Verwende sehr unterschiedliche Mixe, je nachdem was ich fangen möchte, wie die Strategie aussieht.

Nutze Method-Feeder gern als Grundangelmethode, wo der Köder lang liegen bleibt, da muss das Futter dann schon wirklich zäh sein und die Lockstoffe konzentriert.

Fischt man aber klassisch, also aktiv mit häufigem Werfen, versucht einen Schwarm am Platz zu halten, machen Pellets mehr Sinn.

Fischartspezifisch heißt z.B.: angelt man auf Schleie, will man keine auftreibendem Partikel oder Wolken, die Weissfische anziehen wie blöd.

Einige meiner Favoriten:
- die Top Secret Method Mix-Sorten mit Oxygen und Fluoreszierenden Wolken haben eine wahre Bombenwirkung von jetzt auf gleich:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-wbTaUYkIQ

- das Shallow- od. Deep-Water von Schlögl ist eine meiner Lieblingssorten, wenn ich mit (Mini-)Boilies auf Karpfen und Schleie fische
https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden...gelzentrale_esales=biinafit224r934i43s8bde9t0
Da noch reichlich Muschel-Flavour rein... 
https://www.eurocarp.de/dynamite-baits-xl-liquid-betaine-pellet-250ml.html
genial!

- für Brassen schon immer eine der besten Futtersorten ist das Sensas 'Mein Futter' von Kremkus
https://matchanglershop.de/shop/Fut...n-Futter-Wolf-Ruediger-Kremkus-1Kg::2347.html
das ist auch meine Basis für einen Brassen-Method-Mix

- die klassische Pellet-Bombe
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder
bringt mir gefühlt weniger Fische, wenn dann aber richtig gute.


----------



## axelfred (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

das top secret zeug hab ich einmal gefischt auf einmal sind seltsame grüne wolken an die wasseroberfläche gekommen und ich hab die angler neben mir sagen hören "kuck mal is das algenblüte oder was", "ne der hat bestimmt irgendwas komisches in sein futter gemischt"
nachdem ich damit auch nix gefangen hab hab ich das ganz schnell in die ecke gestellt und da steht es noch.


----------



## Flymen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Ich bin zwar nur laienhafter Fremdgänger (sonst nur mit der Spinne unterwegs), aber bei mir hat das Starfish Feeder Extreme Method Mix letztes Jahr sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Ich mache mein Futter selbst, weil mir die Rückschlüsse auf den Fang immer viel Wert sind und ich so Strategien ableiten kann.
Entscheidend ist eigtl. nur das es den Aufprall überlebt, bis zum Grund kommt und dort langsam zusammensackt.

|wavey:


----------



## fischbär (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Wow, das sind ja echt gute Infos! Danke!


----------



## bootszander (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Ja viele infos. Aber ich für meinen teil lasse das alles links liegen. Für wettkampfangler mag das alles OK. sein wenn ein angler neben dem anderen sitzt. Aber vor und hinter mir angelt keiner und dann kommen die fische zu meinem fütter. Ich verwende ganz normales paniermhel mit einem haferflockenanteil. Haferflocken binden das paniermehl je nach anteil so wie ich es mag oder besser gesgt wie ich es benötige, je nach wasserströmung. Ich muss zugeben das ich mir früher auch gedanken gemacht habe wie ich mehr fische fangen könnnnte(?).
Mit allen möglichen zusatzstoffen, mit tubifex, mit koifutter, kleie, ja sogar bis hin zu einem brühwürfel. Aber das mein fang wurde dadurch besser wurde kann ich nicht sagen. Da ich einige namhafte wettangeler kenne gaben sie mir nach dem wettfischen ihr restliches futter. Sie wissen das ich weder  wettkämpfe mache noch das ich ihr futter an andere weiter geben würde. Aber auch hier konnte ich keinerlei verbesserung feststellen. Für mich ist das beste futter, wie gesagt, nur paniermehl, haferflocken und pinkis. Alles weitere bleibt für mich den wettfischern vorbehalten oder der industrie die damit viel viel geld machen.


----------



## fischbär (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Das ist ein sehr interessanter Ansatz! Ich denke, je mehr man vom Angelzirkus gesehen hat, desto mehr wird man Dir zustimmen. Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass die Fische das Futter finden müssen. In einem trüben Gewässer bleibt ihnen da nur, zu fühlen, wo andere Fische hektisch umherschwimmen und zu "riechen", wo die Konzentration an Nährstoffen besonders hoch ist. Letzteres tun sie insbesondere durch das Schnüffeln nach Aminosäureprofilen, die für eine bestimmte Nahrung charakteristisch sind. So zum Beispiel Mais (oder Dein Semmelmehl). Oder über das Erschnüffeln von organischen Stickstoffverbindungen, wie zum Beispiel von Maden (weshalb es auch völlig dumm ist, Maden zu säubern. Ihr Gestank ist ein wichtiger Punkt ihrer Funktion).
In Semmelmehl und Haferflocken ist jetzt nicht soo viel von beidem drin. Daher dürfte es durchaus etwas bringen, irgendein Aroma beizumischen. Man muss nur drauf achten, dass es lösliche Aminosäuren enthält. Maggi, Fischsauce, Sojasauce, Austersoße sind ideal, da sie im Prinzip genau das sind: eine Aminosäurenlösung. Zucker / Süßstoff hingegen bringt nicht so viel zum Anlocken, da die Fische ihn nicht sonderlich gut wahrnehmen können. Ist eher gut zum wasserlöslichen Binden des Futters. Die meisten Stoffe die wir riechen können sind dagegen sinnlos, weil nicht wasserlöslich (sondern verdunstend --> wir riechen nicht in Wasser sondern in Luft!). Wurde auch alles schon vor 50 Jahren erforscht, hält die Angelindustrie nur nicht ab.
Zusammenfassend könnte man also sagen: im Prinzip reichen Semelbrösel. Maden und Aminosäuren irgendwelcher Herkunft machen die Lockwirkung besser und ein paar bindende Stoffe wie Haferflocken oder Zucker verbessern das Verhalten des Futters im Wasser.
Und genau das ist vermutlich so gut bei den Lieblungsfuttern der Leute: sie verhalten sich gut im Wasser und haben irgendwas, was die Fische riechen können.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Das Riechen setzt aber voraus das überhaupt Fische in der Nähe sein müssen.
Im See ist der Aktionsradius ungemein niedrig ,wenn da nichts an Fisch in der Nähe ist und die Fische nicht ziehen ,nützt das alles nichts.
Da sind gute Gewässerkenntnisse das a und o.
Zudem kann man mit Aromen viel Kaputtmachen.
Fische mögen es nicht ,überdosiert usw..
Ist also mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Im Fluss ist das ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Na ja, Haferflocken & Paniermehl... das wird schnell zu Beton.
Dessen Lockwirkung ist dank fehlenden Lockstoffen und fehlender Löslichkeit niedrig, dazu haben die Fische die Möglichkeit sich voll zu stopfen und den Köder zu ignorieren.
Aber in dem Beitrag ging es wohl mehr um Grundfutter.

Method-Feeder basiert auf dem Prinzip einer minimalen Futtermenge mit hoher Lockwirkung zentral auf einem Platz mit dem Köder mittendrin.
Da möchte ich doch deutlich mehr Bumms drin haben.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Matze koch beschreibt die unterschiedlichen futtermischungen in einem seiner angelschulevideos.
Er macht hier allerdings futterballen.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Ich habe bis jetzt gerne Stlilwasser Grundfutter genommen.
Richtig angemischt explodiert es förmlich und gibt schöne Wolken.

Letztes Jahr hab ich mal Pellets probiert.
Das waren weiche "tutti Frutti" glaub ich von Top Secret.
Die waren Mega, mit denen hab ich wirklich gut gefangen.
Da waren immer Fische am Platz.

Ich hab die aber nie wieder gefunden.
Mein Angelgeschäft sagte das die wohl eingestellt wurden.
Ich hätte damals mehr kaufen sollen:c


----------



## fischbär (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Die Dinger?
http://www.gerlinger.de/top-secret-carp-dreams-carp-pellets-o-8mm


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die Dinger?
> http://www.gerlinger.de/top-secret-carp-dreams-carp-pellets-o-8mm



Nein, die Fische ich auch ab und an.
Erdbeere geht gut auf Karpfen.
Die sind nix für Method Feeder.
Zumindest nicht für den Futterkorb.

Die waren viel kleiner und verschiedene Farben in einer Packung.
Stand auch Method feeder drauf.

So ähnlich wie die in der Schachtel:
https://www.prestoninnovations.com/Articles/Article/216-Understand-Bait-Boyancy

Bloß in nem Kilo Beutel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Was viele beim Zauber der Mehle vergessen sind einfach gewisse Grundeigenschaften die man Steuern will, am Ende geht es aber meist um:

Bindung
Farbe
Geruch
Geschmack

Logischerweise setze ich im See mit Schlamm nicht auf bindiges Schweres, wahrscheinlich versinkendes Futter, weil ich dann nichts locke, selbiges Futter im Fluß aber eben durchaus super ankommt. Dabei ändern sich lediglich die Zutaten, wo durch Unkenntnis teils dann Verwunderung entsteht. Oft wird dann von zu hohem Aufwand gesprochen, dabei sind es meist in der Anzahl ähnlich viele Komponenten.


----------



## Serdo (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Klingt bisher schon ziemlich interessant. Als Futter-Anfänger hab ich da ein paar Fragen:

Welche Haferflocken verwendet Ihr? Harte oder zarte?

Setzt ihr auch Mais zu oder ist das zu nahrhaft für ein Lockfutter?

Was haltet Ihr von Back-Aromen wie Vanille?

Wie füttert Ihr an? Nur während der Session oder auch schon einen oder mehrere Abende vorher?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*



Serdo schrieb:


> Klingt bisher schon ziemlich interessant. Als Futter-Anfänger hab ich da ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Welche Haferflocken verwendet Ihr? Harte oder zarte?
> 
> ...



Zur Butter Vanille habe ich einen Artikel geschrieben ( fast fertig ) : https://www.16er-haken.de/friedfisch-blog/angeln-butter-vanille

Haferflocken sind bei mir nicht mehr so beliebt, weil der Nährwert doch sehr sehr hoch ist, desweiteren diese Dinger auch gern mal vom Futterplatz zum anderen Ende des Sees flattern. Natürlich kann man diese im Futter über Nacht sättigen, dann sind sie schwerer, dienen als einfaches Partikel, da gibt es aber meiner Meinung nach bessere. ( Weizen )

Anfüttern ist bei mir immer gleich: Langsam und Bedacht, dann mit den Bissen. Werden sie weniger, kommt wieder Futter rein. Ich habe mir abgewöhnt auf die Uhr zu schauen, nach dem Motto jetzt ist es soweit, der nächste Futterball geht rein. *Der Fisch gibt es dir vor.*

Mais im Hochsommer oder Herbst, bei entsprechendem Futterbestand. Ich schieße mit der Futterschleuder oder packe immer Leckerlies in den Futterkorb. ( Maden, Pinkies, Weizen, Hanf, Wurmstücken)

Ins Futter kommt davon selten was bei mir, erstens wegen dem Sieben, zweitens weil ich die Menge beim Angeln gern von Hand steuer.

Zum Weizen noch:

http://www.16er-haken.de/futterkunde/partikel/angeln-mit-weizen/

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## dieangeln (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Sticy baits hat eine gute auswahl.


----------



## Denny1983 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*



fischbär schrieb:


> Grundfutter gibt es viel, aber wenig taugt zum Method Feedern richtig gut. Entweder pappt es nicht genug, oder es pappt zu stark.
> Von daher wollte ich mal fragen, was Euer Favorit ganz konkret it. In meinem Fall das Zeug hier:
> http://www.angelsport.de/bait-tech-big-carp-method-mix-sweet-coconut_0143728.html
> 
> ...




Ich nutze das selbe wie du, nur als Pellets... 

Ich bin mehr als begeistert. Klebt richtig gut, auch wenn man mal zu wenig Wasser zu mischt, kein problem, es nach zu wässern. nach ca 5 min mit bissi schütteln, sofort einsatzbereit. 
Echt klasse. 

Als Pellets nutz ich die Sonubaits Pellet O`s

Link füge ich bei. 

Hier mal der Link zum Futter... Kannst es ja mal probieren, ist der Hammer. 

und der Fangerfolg war gewaltig. Wie du schon sagtest, als ob da Crack drin wäre hahahahah 

https://www.harrissportsmail.com/eur/bait-tech-big-carp-sticky-method-pellets-micro-23254

http://www.sonubaits.com/Product_Pellet+O.html


----------



## Thorsten1953 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

Ich benutze seit kurzem Method BBQ Black Halibut von browning.  Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Zeug. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eure Top Method Feeder Futter*

ich nutze hjg drescher 

tk fisch caramel

tigernuss fisch

 2,3mm pellets von hjg drescher


----------

